# Ipad 3 Safari stalls on my site



## colorboxpainting (Mar 9, 2010)

I have recently redesigned our website, and seems I don't have any issues with desktop or Mac desktop browsers.
Once I browse to the site via New Ipad Safari with IOS 6.0.1, it stalls. I have tried this with Ipad 2 and Android based tablets, Ipad is stalling on our site every time.
Has anyone experienced this with their Ipad?

By the way, what do you guys think of the new design?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

loads ok with safari on my wife's brand new iPad mini


----------

